# stabalizing and casting info



## Percy (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have some hard water oak that is a little spalted in places and has some voids would it be wise to have it stabalized and then have the color casting done to fill the voids. Voids to big to fill with stabalizing.
Any info would be appreciated
Percy


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes stabalize it first and then cast with Alumilite Resin under about 45-50 psi. The stabalizing resin is not designed to fill large voids or cracks.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 27, 2013)

You can cast and then stabilize or stabilize and then cast... both approaches have different pros and cons. I usually cast and then stabilize for my bangle blanks. Most of the time the Alumilite resin holds up well to being stabilized/baked at 200F, but not always.


----------

